# Sneaker Seat



## John Gailey (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello,  I bought a bunch of old prewar bikes today and the guy threw this in.  I learned it's a one year only (78) Jr seat.  Are these at all desirable or should I hang it on my wall?  Thanks


----------



## Jamhud (Sep 20, 2019)

I think clean ones are very collectible.

They are always priced above my budget, lol.
Always looking for one to use on one of my riders.

Cool seat.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

Haha! Rad.


----------

